# My angelfish won't eat and is getting a bit loopy



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

I tried flakes, frozen bloodworms, crumbles, pellets, wafers and my angelfish just stares at it and doesn't eat it. he is getting a bit too skinny and is swimming around as if he is a bit dizzy or something.

HELP!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Jinithith2.:wave:

Sorry to hear about your angelfish.:blueworry:
What are your water stats? I understand your tank is 10 gallons tank but I admit I hate to say this but a 10 gallons tank is not enough even for one angelfish.
Is its poo whitish and stringy? If so, chances are it is down with intestinal flagellates which Metronidazole can work into.

I suggest you buy a new tank and serve it as a quarantine tank for the angelfish.


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

the poo is brownish so no parasites there... maybe it needs to get accustomed to the new tank, although it has been in there for 2 weeks now. The angel is quarter sized, and I will be buying a 10 gal for quarantene. thanks for the input!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't worry yet for the angelfish not eating in 2 weeks as long as your angelfish is in healthy condition and not being too sluggish. I would if it hasn't eaten for over a month.

It's best that you buy a quarantine tank and quarantine the new fish for 2 weeks. Longer is even better. This will protect your current stocks from possible diseases.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

the 10 gal could be stunting its growth with all those fish.


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

its about the size of a quarter


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

How long has the tank been set up? Have you checked ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH? Many times angelfish won't eat if water quality is poor and/or they are stressed for one or more of various reasons. I would not be suspecting other kinds of illness unless there are specific symptoms and water stats have been ruled out as the possible cause. What other fish are in the tank? What is the temp? How much decoration is in the tank?
If things clear up, I'd see about getting angelfish into a minimum of 55 gallons, allowing them some space to grow, which they do quickly when healthy and cared for properly.
As for stunting growth, it's nitrate levels that will stunt growth... which will also slowly poison the fish. If a fish is in too small of a tank but water stats and temp and other care is sufficient, a fish can and will still grow to it's adult size... I saw what someone did to a jack dempsy in a 10 gallon tank once, it was horrible to see. The fish was about 7 inches long, raised to that size in 10 gallons with daily water changes of 50 - 60%... well fed, etc... and the color was beautiful.. but the spine was "kinked" from lack of space, thus the fish couldn't hold itself upright. It died in the end because it couldn't swim, even once put into a large enough tank by itself with special care given to it. Please don't keep angelfish in such small tanks... there are many many problems to come from that, and innocent animals suffer.


----------

